# How are you finding KE Medical College?



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

This Thread is for the students , who have newly joined KING EDWARD MEDICAL UNIVERSITY LAHORE.. and Today was Their First Substage ... What are your Feelings Before 2 Dec , when you came here and Now , after 21st December... when you've taken your first substage .. How is K.E? 
If any Kemcolian is Memeber of this Site, or Previous Kemcolians .. you all can Post your Comments ..
K.E Rocks!#yes


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam,

I'm not in first year, but I do go to KE. I'm finishing up my second year Professional Exam, but I know how tough KE can be at the beginning (even the first substage). If you have any questions/concerns, definitely feel free to ask!


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Smeer said:


> Salam,
> 
> I'm not in first year, but I do go to KE. I'm finishing up my second year Professional Exam, but I know how tough KE can be at the beginning (even the first substage). If you have any questions/concerns, definitely feel free to ask!


Oh , So you are ..lol ..whats your Roll Number ...lol ..#laugh .. How were your Vivas? ... ..Im doing First ..Just Fresh First Year ..lol ..well, I know.. Didn't got Winter Vacations ..Pity .. But , we are Enjoying ..I know , Mostly Pplz Find K.E difficult in First year .. But, I am MashaALLAH, Enjoying ..Because I LOve K.E ..


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Smeer
Hope you are doing good
yaar can you please tell me the exact procedure when you applied
what was your pecentage when you applied
and are you paying 10,000 per year of thru PTAP

whats the deal
thanks


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

k.e is boring .
no extra curricular,
no enjoymnt
well i passsd my 1st substage. 
a miracle , i would say , 
what r u doing?????


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

sameer.where you are????


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

*what are the discussions site*

what are the discussions site.would any body tell me
#eek #eek #eek


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I did Same..lolx .. Passed..MashaALLAH.... Now, Physio and Biochem Departments ... May All Students pass also there ...
Good Luck for Anatomy Substage.. to all First Year..


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

*thanx*

how many marks did you got .
best wishes for you for next ,,,
how did you find your college? #growl #growl #wink


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

serious glad said:


> how many marks did you got .
> best wishes for you for next ,,,
> how did you find your college? #growl #growl #wink


thanks. I got 68 and 23 in Spotting. MashALLAH.#yes


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

medico_girl said:


> thanks. I got 68 and 23 in Spotting. MashALLAH.#yes


asslamoalaikum!
how are you >
what s up now a days
you are from which college.
would you like to introduce yourself#wink #angry #yes


----------



## serious glad (Jan 6, 2010)

would you like to join me????


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

*Please read the forum rules, thanks. - Rizwan.
*


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im in third year and ke sucks. theres nothing to do except hang out at al karim. cant even play basketball cuz theres no one to play with and one half of the court has bricks all over it.


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a medical bookstore near KE that has USMLE books? Kaplan, etc. I'm going to be at KE for a few weeks and wanted to pick up some books and do some reading but I'm not sure where to buy the books from. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

US_medstudent said:


> Does anyone know if there is a medical bookstore near KE that has USMLE books? Kaplan, etc. I'm going to be at KE for a few weeks and wanted to pick up some books and do some reading but I'm not sure where to buy the books from. Any help would be appreciated.


yeah. Union, Zubair Book Shops.


----------

